# 7/8ft Hap Tank Stocking Advice



## D3N2 (Mar 14, 2018)

Hi everyone, I would like some advice on a possible stock list for a 7/8 ft tank. I don't have the tank yet, but am looking to have it built soon, width will probably be 2 ft, and height 2.5-3 ft. Decor would probably just be sand and a couple rocks. Looking at a large sump for filtration, and maybe additional canisters, sponge, etc.

After following the progress of their tanks, and being inspired by certain youtubers, as well as seeing all the amazing, large predatory haps available out there, I would primarily want an all male tank. I have listed the species that I am interested in, mostly a single male per species. Most of these species I have found on Cichlid-Forum's Malawi Haps profile list. I know that having an all male tank can be troublesome, and am prepared to deal with any issues that will come with it (hyper-dominant males, eaten tank mates, large bioload). In my research I have also come across mixed advice on whether or not I can add females in the tank. I was planing on adding females for some dissimilar species or for species with milder temperaments (noted below). I am also planning to have a separate tank just to breed some of the more aggressive large haps.

Aristochromis christyi
Buccochromis lepturus
Buccochromis notataenia
Buccochromis rhoadesii/spectabilis
Caprichromis sp.
Champsochromis caeruleus
Chilotilapia euchilus
Cyrtocara moorii
Dimidiochromis compressiceps
Exochochromis anagenys breeding group?
Fossorochromis rostratus breeding group?
Lichnochromis acuticeps
Mylochromis sp.
Nimbochromis fuscotaeniatus
Nimbochromis linni
Nimbochromis venustus
Placidochromis milomo
Placidochromis phenochilus
Protomelas sp. "Spilonatus Tanzania"
Rhamphochromis sp.
Sciaenochromis fryeri
Stigmatochromis sp.
Taenioletrhinops sp.
Tyrannochromis macrostoma/nigirventer
Copadichromis borleyi/melas breeding group
Aulonocara sp.

From your personal experience, I would like advice on:

The list of haps I am interested in.
(Barring the 'usual issues' I would encounter by having an all male hap tank.)
- Are there any species I just should not include in this tank?
- Are there any species that will not get along with each other?
- Are there any species I should consider adding into the tank?
- Are there too many/not enough fish for the tank?
- General advice for such a tank.

The possibility of adding females in the tank.
- Of the species I have chosen to add breeding groups of, which ones are not a good idea?
- Of the list, which species CAN I add breeding groups of?
- What should I be watching out for by having breeding groups in the tank?

Whew, that was long! Thanks so much for your time, and looking forward to your responses!


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

Your list looks pretty good. Your buccos may fight, might not, I had 3 nimbochromis species in my tank at the same time and they didn't bother each other. Its something you can try but be ready to pull someone out. I wouldn't add the females in a mostly male tank.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd definitely omit the females. The fish you list will more than fill the tank.


----------



## D3N2 (Mar 14, 2018)

Thanks for the replies!

james1983, glad to hear that about the Nimbochromis, I was a bit worried about them not getting along. How big was your tank?

Aside from Nimbochromis, Buccochromis, Placidochromis and maybe Tyrannochromis, I won't be having multiple species of each genus. I've tried to make sure there are not too many of the same color, though that's a bit difficult with haps, they're all more or less 'blue'. I've also tried to get as many different shapes/forms as possible. I may try to do a breeding group of the Copadichromis to see if it would work.

Any other general advice on any of the species I'm looking at? Any of them especially aggressive?

I'm very excited to get this tank up and running, but i'm also worried it will take me quite a while to find all those fish.. haha


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Adding females of just the borleyi would mean aggression from all the males as they complete for the handful of borleyi females and likely death for the females.

When fish are harassed over a period of time like you would expect with these females, they can also sicken and infect the tank.


----------



## D3N2 (Mar 14, 2018)

DJRansome said:


> Adding females of just the borleyi would mean aggression from all the males as they complete for the handful of borleyi females and likely death for the females.
> 
> When fish are harassed over a period of time like you would expect with these females, they can also sicken and infect the tank.


Got it. Just thought they would be different enough from the other haps that they would not try to breed with them.. I guess not having females of their own doesn't help..

Thanks, DJRansome.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Keep in mind that people on YT do not, typically, share their hardships on their 'predatory' tanks. Seems to be the new thing out there. Just the same as any all male tank. You'll have 1 male looking spectacular, 3 looking good, and 10 still growing and brown/uncolored.

I wouldn't waste a 7' tank on all male. Kind of a snooze fest, IMO :zz:


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Lot of these fish tend to have schooling behavior, in which having a lot of females can be beneficial. And females can help "crowd" the tank.

Better to do a fewer number of males well, then have a whole bunch "one of each" do mediocre or poor.


----------



## D3N2 (Mar 14, 2018)

Hmm.. IF I did do a mixed gender tank, assuming I'd be getting groups of 1M and 3/4F, how many species would I be able to keep in an 8 footer? Which species would you recommend? Which ones not?

I was actually planning to do a mix-gender in my 150 gallon. Mostly milder/smaller species, Placidochromis sp. "Phenochilus Tanzania", Copadichromis trewavasae, Otopharynx lithobates, Lethrinops sp. "Red Cap". Maybe a group of Aulonocara.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

It would depend on the size of the species you choose...I would limit to 8 species in an 8 foot tank if you choose fish that mature <= six inches and reduce the number of species if you go larger. A group with 3 females would have to be a VERY peaceful fish.

The trick with mixed gender and haps is to choose females that look nothing alike...one with spots, one with bars, one with a stripe, one with bars, one with a solid silver or gray body etc. Also different genera.


----------



## D3N2 (Mar 14, 2018)

Thanks for the advice DJRansome.

I will have to think about it. 8 species is not a lot compared to my original 20+.. I may initially go for an all male, then convert to mixed gender if/when i get bored, or don't want to deal with the all male issues.


----------



## D3N2 (Mar 14, 2018)

Hi, as a follow up, to this, I have a choice between two second hand tanks:
96x36x30 inch ~450g
96x22x36 inch ~330g

I had originally wanted a 96x24x30 inch, 300g tank, but a brand new tank is almost double the price of these second hand tanks.

Clearly the 36 inch width is a better choice, but that will leave me less than 3ft of space between the tank in front of it in my fish room - I won't even be able to view the whole tank in one go! So my question is, is 22 inch width too narrow? Any issues with the 36 inch height for such a narrow tank? Again, I'm looking to keep big predator haps, the longest one being the Champsochromis, which supposedly grows up to 18 inches.

Thanks!


----------

